# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Sa kohe arrini te mbijetoni?

## BOKE

Me poshte keni nje faqe qe simulon renien tuaj ne det te hapur dhe perpjekjet tuaja per te mos u mbytur. Sa kohe arrini te mbijetoni? 
Perdorni rroten e mausit per te qendruar ne siperfaqe. Keshillohet qe ta vendosni brouserin ne ekran te plote, 

http://sortieenmer.com/

----------


## Lexuesi_

E qysh me sill rroten e mausit ne smart phone ?


 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## zANë

Qenka e 'frikshme'  :Gjumash:

----------


## broken_smile

vdiqa pas 7 sekondash.. s'me shpetoi charles  :i ngrysur:

----------

